# Colnago Flight



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

preview


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

more preview please !

It's a huge step up from the old C50 Chrono.

Hell, Colnago could easily ask Ferrari to develop a killer TT frame in their F1 tunnel.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*abit more*



















should i continue?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I want that frame so bad, but I think my wife would kill me.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*poison u further*


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

more poison needed !

get a nice side profile if you can


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*seatpost options*


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*last pic*


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*bikeasia2009*


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

onefour02 said:


>


what's the "retail" on this thing?


----------



## rhaywood2000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm trying to work out the sizing of the flight. 

Can anyone who already owns a Flight confirm how the sizing matches up to traditional Colnago sizing. Knowing that I can work out my size. i.e. a small flight looks to have the equivalent PxO size of a 45s, and a medium flight the equivalent PxO of a 52s.

Thx.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rhaywood2000 said:


> I'm trying to work out the sizing of the flight.
> 
> Can anyone who already owns a Flight confirm how the sizing matches up to traditional Colnago sizing. Knowing that I can work out my size. i.e. a small flight looks to have the equivalent PxO size of a 45s, and a medium flight the equivalent PxO of a 52s.
> 
> Thx.


Comparing the sizing between a TT frame and road bike frame cannot be done. The top tube of the TT frame is usuallyshorter than the top tube of a road frame because the aero bars require you to reach further out. At least that is the setup of my TT frame versus my road frame. Also, the head tubes on the TT frames are usually shorter than the head tubes on road frames because once again the aero bars add height to the head tube.

Comparing TT frame dimensions with road frame dimensions does not work out.


----------



## rhaywood2000 (Dec 28, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Comparing the sizing between a TT frame and road bike frame cannot be done. The top tube of the TT frame is usuallyshorter than the top tube of a road frame because the aero bars require you to reach further out. At least that is the setup of my TT frame versus my road frame. Also, the head tubes on the TT frames are usually shorter than the head tubes on road frames because once again the aero bars add height to the head tube.
> 
> Comparing TT frame dimensions with road frame dimensions does not work out.


Thanks Fabs, I am aware of that. 

I'm trying to get a feel for the size of the Flight frame from the dimensions on the Colnago web page. The Flight in size Small has a sloping top tube, and looks tiny. The Medium looks like quite a big medium. I'm trying to work out which sizing Small or Medium appears closer to my fit.

Ideally I'm looking for an owner of a Flight to confirm my interpretation of the sizes.

My current time trial bike has the following dimensions. Headtube height 95mm, top tube length 530mm, seat angle 78 degrees, stem length 90mm. Converting the sloping top tube length (Os) of the Flight to a 'traditional' top tube length (O) it seems that the Small has an 518mm effective top tube length, and the Medium a 540mm top tube length if it is non sloping.

So I'm thinking a Small with a 100 or 110mm stem might work, but it still seems like a tiny frame, given it's sloping top tube.

As an aside, my current road bike is a Colnago C-50, size 54 traditional with 100mm stem. 

Thx.


----------



## LS0204 (Apr 1, 2004)

Determining the right size can be confusing. I went through my trusted fit-pro before deciding what brand to go with. He felt that the Large would work well with me and he was RIGHT. 
This won't be any help to you, but I'm 6'1 and typically ride a 59cm road bike. I got a Large and after a fit..... man, does this bike feel good. 

If you don't already have a fit specialist, find one with lots of experience. It may turn out that this bike won't work for you and another brand may be a better fit.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rhaywood2000 said:


> Thanks Fabs, I am aware of that.
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for the size of the Flight frame from the dimensions on the Colnago web page. The Flight in size Small has a sloping top tube, and looks tiny. The Medium looks like quite a big medium. I'm trying to work out which sizing Small or Medium appears closer to my fit.
> 
> ...


When you figure it out, let me know what you decide on and how it ends up fitting because I ride a 53 cm traditional C50 with a 110mm stem and a 50 sloping Cristallo and Arte with 110mm stems. I'm willing to bet that you and I would be riding the same size Flight, which I plan on buying eventually. I was leaning toward the small size, but am not completely sure about it. It just seems that the top tube on the medium would be slightly too long. Again, I am not completely sure about it.


----------



## rhaywood2000 (Dec 28, 2009)

No worries I'll let you know - although it might not be for a few months. It sounds like we would be exactly the same size. Although my C50 in size 54 is a pretty good fit, if (when) I get a second Colnago road bike (Master X-Light or EPS) I recon a 53 with 110mm stem would be the slightly better option.

It's a shame it's so difficult to find a Colnago dealer with Flights in stock. I have that exact same feeling about the sizing. I'd love to jump on line and order one right now, but I don't want to end up with something that doesn't fit. Might have to do a fly buy trip!


----------

